# JVG fined 100K for comments about officials..



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

....From ESPNEWS...

I swear, when they said "Rockets and Mavs" after they said "Breaking News", my heart skipped a beat...

I thought someone was out for the game they we would really miss...damn though, JVG shouldn't have opened his mouth.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Yeah man i posted a similar comment i heard it on a Espn Sports talk station in Dallas. Yeah I would say that is Mark Cuban territory.


----------



## mav78 (Apr 20, 2005)

> damn though, JVG shouldn't have opened his mouth


I hope the BALD Dwarf learned that lesson..Leave the Refree Criticism to Mark Cuban..... Pooor JVG would be Broke if he started paying fines like that...He could have contributed the 100k towards his RETIREMENT funds after this season... :boohoo: 

:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Raxel (Nov 10, 2004)

It's worth the money if those comment has positive effect on those refs.


----------



## symphonix (Apr 14, 2005)

its called being a sore loser.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Ha, nice sig Symph.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Lets not post it cuz Cuban complained just as much if not more.


----------



## zhaizor (Apr 27, 2005)

mav78 said:


> I hope the BALD Dwarf learned that lesson..Leave the Refree Criticism to Mark Cuban..... Pooor JVG would be Broke if he started paying fines like that...He could have contributed the 100k towards his RETIREMENT funds after this season... :boohoo:
> 
> :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


Hes not really a dwarf just so you know. You wouldnt look very tall standing next to Yao Ming, TMac, Bowen, Padgett, etc.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Avery is pretty small himself like 5"9 or 5"10.


----------



## zhaizor (Apr 27, 2005)

mavsmania41 said:


> Avery is pretty small himself like 5"9 or 5"10.


Yeah but 5'10" isnt exactly that small, its pretty average at least in the US. Surely not a dwarf...


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

100 FREAKING THOUSAND?? I don't care who you are, that's ridiculous. I doubt Cuban gets fines like that.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

mav78 said:


> I hope the BALD Dwarf learned that lesson..Leave the Refree Criticism to Mark Cuban..... Pooor JVG would be Broke if he started paying fines like that...He could have contributed the 100k towards his RETIREMENT funds after this season... :boohoo:
> 
> :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:



100k is nothing to JVG and Im glad he spoke out, he was completly right and has all the right to talk about it. But what a ridiculous amount, how much did AJ get fined for running towards a refee just about to takle him? Like 10K? But oh well I guess this fine will fire up JVG and will just motivate him even more to have his team win.


----------



## MrGtStang (Apr 25, 2005)

Yesi cant b understand how the could Honeslty fine him $100,000, I Mean the AVG For all the crap other coaches/owners say is 10-25k But out of nowhere JVG Gets hit with 100,000. This is bad, You know the REFS Are gonna hear about this and be Pissed at him. 

Not good for the Rockets.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

I think its good for the rockets, the refs know that people are watching them. One bad call on Yao Ming and the whole nation will start agreeing with us on how horrible the refs are. The league is embarrassing itself with these horrible refs and then they go and fine JVG 100 thousand dollars.


----------



## terry2damp (Apr 24, 2005)

lol the mavs centers have been in just *** much foul trouble u are just making excuses


----------



## kfranco (Apr 22, 2005)

100,000!!!!!!! I can buy at least 2 or 3 bad *** cars with that!!!!! man thats a lot of dough. :eek8:


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

les alexander should pay half of that ****.

and david stern should mop JVG's floors one day.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Yeah it is you think he could have at least got a warning. Or maybe just like an Avery type fine I tend to agree with you guys that this is crossing the line on the NBA's behalf.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Did anyone hear JVG on Sportsradio about 20 minutes ago? He was furious with Stu Jackson, said he thought they were boys but now he's trying to steal from his wallet. JVG was absolutely furious. 

Jim Foley will be interviewing Stern sometime in the next 30 minutes...


----------



## Xing (Mar 25, 2005)

Yao said he'll pay $50,000 to JVG for the fine.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

I'm no good at finding these sort of things, but does anyone know how much he was fined back in the day in NY for hanging on Zo's leg? Because that would just be hysterical if it was actually less. That fine is an absolute joke.


----------



## TP3 (Jan 26, 2003)

JVG must be close to the truth to get fined like this. Hit a nerve, Stern? Good for JVG!!! Stern sucks!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Xing said:


> Yao said he'll pay $50,000 to JVG for the fine.


What a great guy

I've defended Stern for the most part on the way he's run the league, but this is ridiculous.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

TP3 said:


> JVG must be close to the truth to get fined like this. Hit a nerve, Stern? Good for JVG!!! Stern sucks!


EXACTLY what I was thinking. There's no way I can see the punishment being this big unless there's some definate truth in what JVG was saying that Stern didn't want leaked out.


----------



## zhaizor (Apr 27, 2005)

Xing said:


> Yao said he'll pay $50,000 to JVG for the fine.


Good man


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Investigation is now over and it looks like reporters jumped the gun on JVG saying an "official not working the playoffs." JVG told the league investigators that he was referring to a league official, not a ref. The fine will still stand at $100,000. Van Gundy said that he was purposely vague be cause he was going to protect this official.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Link: http://www.nba.com/playoffs2005/jvg_050509.html

Like I said previously this was never going to escalate into anything big, but I'm surprised at how quickly it was dropped.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Link: http://www.nba.com/playoffs2005/jvg_050509.html
> 
> Like I said previously this was never going to escalate into anything big, but I'm surprised at how quickly it was dropped.


I'm not with the lingering series with the Pistons vs Pacers, the leauge didn't need another black eye situation. I'm just glad it over and soon basketball will be the only thing being played.


----------

